# Nucs for sale in Illinois/Wisconsin area?



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

My usual source may only be selling queens this year, not nucs. Anyone else in northern Illinois who might be selling nucs and has good genetics?


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Might try Long Lane Honey Bee Farm. Not northern Illinois but central. Just east of Champaign. 

http://www.honeybeesonline.com/servlet/StoreFront

Kathie


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Ernie, Did you ever find your bees? My "bee man" ordered more than he needed and may have some, although they've been in the package for 5 days now... He lives just outside of Rock Falls, IL. Call me if you need his contact info!! 815-772-3175 He's getting $100 for 3+ pound packages ($4 refund when you return the cage.)
-Catherine


----------

